# 1894-1898 Ladies Safety Pinstriping



## Ed Minas (Dec 6, 2020)

Does anyone have clear photos of the pinstriped flourishes and designs that were frequently found decorating TOC women's safeties.  Thinking about having a design or two reproduced .  Thank you in advance


----------



## AA Gappen (Dec 9, 2020)

PM sent.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 9, 2020)

I believe most TOC decoration were actually transfers and not paint or decals. V/r Shawn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 9, 2020)

There may be some water slide transfer decals for sewing machine restoration that might have the old and fancy look.
What do sewing machines and bicycles have in common — one might ask?


----------



## Rambler (Dec 11, 2020)

Ed Minas said:


> Does anyone have clear photos of the pinstriped flourishes and designs that were frequently found decorating TOC women's safeties.  Thinking about having a design or two reproduced .  Thank you in advance



@Ed Minas ,  @barracuda  here on the Cabe makes beautiful filigree decals or at least he did back in 2018 when I purchased some from him. I would check with him if you are looking for some.



			https://thecabe.com/forum/media/filigree-1.27111/
		




			https://thecabe.com/forum/media/filigree-2.27112/
		










						Tips on applying waterslide decals. | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

So here in a bit I'm going for my first attempt on waterslide decals on my iver tank. Any tips would be great. I've heard this could get real tricky real fast. Thanks in advance.




					thecabe.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 11, 2020)

Ed Minas said:


> Does anyone have clear photos of the pinstriped flourishes and designs that were frequently found decorating TOC women's safeties.  Thinking about having a design or two reproduced .  Thank you in advance



Ed, another contact to have reproduction decals made is Gus Salmon @Gus
Is this for your Sterling?  Decoration at this time was company specific.  Some companies only striped their bicycles, some did just filigree decoration, others did both.  Filigree was most often transfer decals but not always (again company specific); I have two bicycles in my collection with hand painted filigree.
If this is for your Sterling you should ask the specifically: @Barnegatbicycles @Jesse McCauley @redline1968
as I believe they own original paint examples.
Here is an Ebay seller in Florida that offers a heap of filigree decals. https://www.ebay.com/sch/keesew/m.h...7sAAAOSw9rJemLvj&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## barracuda (Dec 11, 2020)

I've reproduced some of these filigree decals - I currently have available one set of ten each for numbers 885, 900, 1208, and 1213.
This includes eight frame decals and two fork decals. $40/set of ten, shipped.



			https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/decal-work.1942/
		


This is the best source I've found on the Cabe for period imagery of cycle filigree:


----------



## josehuerta (Dec 11, 2020)

These are water slide decals, yes? Or vinyl? Colors or all gold? Thanks -


----------



## barracuda (Dec 11, 2020)

josehuerta said:


> These are water slide decals, yes? Or vinyl? Colors or all gold? Thanks -



Gold water slides. Period filigree was done with varnish transfers. 1208 and 900 SOLD


----------



## Waffenrad (Dec 11, 2020)

Ed Minas said:


> Does anyone have clear photos of the pinstriped flourishes and designs that were frequently found decorating TOC women's safeties.  Thinking about having a design or two reproduced .  Thank you in advance



Here is a whole thread about TOC bicycles with original paint.  Many of the examples include good images of original pinstriping and transfers.  








						Toc Colors | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

I think it would interesting to start a discussion about bicycle colors. Most TOC bikes I have seen have been black, deep maroon, or in the case of the Stearns Yellow Fellow yellow. What other original colors you seen?  There isn't much information on the internet about the subject, There is...




					thecabe.com
				




Paul Rubenson


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 13, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> There may be some water slide transfer decals for sewing machine restoration that might have the old and fancy look.
> What do sewing machines and bicycles have in common — one might ask?



Thanks I have been pouring over available sewing machine decals but I found something kinda interesting.  Most are not symmetrical which makes it problematic when applying to tubing


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 13, 2020)

Waffenrad said:


> Here is a whole thread about TOC bicycles with original paint.  Many of the examples include good images of original pinstriping and transfers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Paul, I actually started that post as well.  LOL


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 13, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Ed, another contact to have reproduction decals made is Gus Salmon @Gus
> Is this for your Sterling?  Decoration at this time was company specific.  Some companies only striped their bicycles, some did just filigree decoration, others did both.  Filigree was most often transfer decals but not always (again company specific); I have two bicycles in my collection with hand painted filigree.
> If this is for your Sterling you should ask the specifically: @Barnegatbicycles @Jesse McCauley @redline1968
> as I believe they own original paint examples.
> Here is an Ebay seller in Florida that offers a heap of filigree decals. https://www.ebay.com/sch/keesew/m.html?item=362756451143&hash=item5475f82b47:g:7sAAAOSw9rJemLvj&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562



Thank you Brant, yes it is for the Sterling.  Funny you mention Gus.  The very first Cabe member I turned to was Gus because I purchased some Iver Johnson decals from him and the decals were amazing.  Sadly he said he didn't have enough to go from to recreate something.  I agree that decals were probably maker specific and that is the conundrum I wish I had good pictures of the Sterling filagree decals so I could replicate them.


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 13, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe most TOC decoration were actually transfers and not paint or decals. V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn, I think you are probably correct but I would be hard pressed to recreate some transfers so I am hoping for waterslide decals.


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 13, 2020)

Here are some blurry close ups of Sterling decoration.


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 13, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> Here are some blurry close ups of Sterling decoration.
> 
> View attachment 1319220
> 
> View attachment 1319222



Thanks that is helpful


----------



## Gus (Dec 15, 2020)

Here are a few I made in the past for a nice vintage bike.


----------



## josehuerta (Dec 19, 2020)

barracuda said:


> Gold water slides. Period filigree was done with varnish transfers. 1208 and 900 SOLD
> 
> View attachment 1317192



I received my set of these yesterday. I like 'em. Nicely done.


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 25, 2020)

Thank you for all who have posted.  Merry Christmas, Fabulous Festivus,  or Happy Hanukkah to you and your family


----------

